# What happened here in the past month????



## DarkAura (Sep 14, 2011)

I've been gone for like a month and will be gone for longer cause this is my only chance to get on!

So, tell me what's goin on here! Anything new on this site?


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 15, 2011)

I believe you died in a few Mafia games.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 15, 2011)

I had a death scare, Everglider revealed she's 12, Phantom has Asperger's, everyone's joined the Torchwood Brigade as well as the Ponies, and you died in a few Mafia games.

Oh, and quite a few people realized their sexualities.


----------



## Diz (Sep 15, 2011)

Grimdour said:


> Oh, and quite a few people realized their sexualities.



Yeah, last month was Coming Out Month, here at TCoDf


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 15, 2011)

My leg fell off. It just amputated itself because I wouldn't scratch my itchy ankle.

Be warned.


----------



## Ever (Sep 16, 2011)

Um, yeah I had a big revealing-my-identity-and-guess-what-I'm-12 thing.


----------



## Light (Sep 16, 2011)

Diz said:


> Yeah, last month was Coming Out Month, here at TCoDf


I'm ever so slightly interested to see where this took place.

(edit: I think I found it.)


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 16, 2011)

Everybody got free plane tickets to Iceland and we had a big party at Butterfree's house without you. It was great. We had lots of tea and cod and everything.

Too bad you missed it.


----------



## mewtini (Sep 16, 2011)

I... I wish that really happened linoone

You make me sad.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Sep 16, 2011)

ASB Awards :D


----------



## Phantom (Sep 16, 2011)

Also you're about to be DQd in our match...


----------



## bulbasaur (Sep 16, 2011)

No, she's not. It'll just be that you'll receive your battle slot as well as the loser's amount of money. For the purposes of records, the battle is still ongoing and she can pick it up anytime she wants (within the next year)


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 16, 2011)

Also Legendary Pokemafia died.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 17, 2011)

oh yeah.

and colorized ended. Innocents won, but just barely.


----------



## Luxcario (Sep 17, 2011)

Someone asked FatLuxray his age.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 23, 2011)

Last month was coming out month? Glad i missed it.

I'll only tell everyone one thing, I am Female. (if anyone would have asked, X3)

Well,I'm glad everyone still remembered me. I was gone for like a month and a half, but i'm back!!!!


----------



## Mai (Sep 23, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> *Last month was coming out month? Glad i missed it.*
> 
> I'll only tell everyone one thing, I am Female. (if anyone would have asked, X3)
> 
> Well,I'm glad everyone still remembered me. I was gone for like a month and a half, but i'm back!!!!



?!?!?!

!!!

You know this is probably the most QUILTBAG pokemon forum in existence, right.

I'm pretty sure you don't really mean it (hopefully), but. What.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 23, 2011)

I dont mean it! X3!!!!! I just will not tell anyone anything about me, X3!!!!

So, I am back......yeah......ok.....


----------

